# TEE Codes 93312, 23320, and 93325 are Editing



## smithan (Apr 7, 2009)

We keep getting edits for the three codes above which we have always used to bill for a TEE.  We know that the Echo codes have changed.  We cannot find any info regarding changes to a TEE.  Is anyone else having problems with this and do you have any insight for us?  Thanks


----------

